
Antarctica is screwed and so are we - nwrk
https://theoutline.com/post/4920/antarctica-is-screwed-research-climate-change-global-warming-melting
======
growlist
I read a very detailed book around 2001 on climate change. The title escapes
me now. The book laid out just how badly in the crap we are, and the main
takeaway was that drastic changes to our lifestyles are the only hope for
preventing climate change with disastrous consequences. No such change is
evident yet. Even efforts like the Paris accord etc are like sticking our
heads in the sand compared to the level of change that's required. Personally
I'd advocate for population control, but it's deeply unfashionable politically
to have something like a one child policy. So instead we give people the
freedom to breed at will, and our ever growing population guarantees problems
ahead. Still if humanity does disappear life will no doubt continue.

~~~
meko
we should be discussing ending meat subsidies. I think people would not
consume so much of it if steak was $30/lb. There are cheaper, healthier ways
to get protein and b12.

------
TooBrokeToBeg
> what happened 10,000 years ago was natural. What’s happening today is human-
> caused

So it's also natural. It's like calling the man made elements unnatural. Just
because you ascribe constraints to condition, doesn't make it any less
natural.

~~~
pesmhey
I agree. Is there language that differentiates between human processes that
are in equilibrium/harmony with the rest of the non-human world, and those
that are not? Artificial vs. natural is the first pair that comes to mind, but
I don’t think it truly captures the idea.

My opinion is that as time moves on, we’re going to develop that language to
describe the human effect on the rest of the world that doesn’t necessarily
separate humans from the rest of the world.

~~~
Can_Not
That's literally the definitions of natural and artificial.

------
dredmorbius
If you prefer your text as, you know, _text_ , put TheOutline through Outline:

[https://outline.com/5wP4eL](https://outline.com/5wP4eL)

------
diafygi
My favorite climate change joke: "They say we won't act until it's too late...
Luckily, it's too late!"

------
keeganjw
This is a really good article but yikes, yikes, yikes. Not good news.

